# american compounds



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

:welcome: Well to start things off. Are there any gated walled American communities in Puerto Vareta or Mexico that are safe? I keep surfing but haven't found any.Do any have trentals as well as for sale units. Like to know where, and what kind of units they offer. Thanks. Mark


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

markpa said:


> :welcome: Well to start things off. Are there any gated walled American communities in Puerto Vareta or Mexico that are safe? I keep surfing but haven't found any.Do any have trentals as well as for sale units. Like to know where, and what kind of units they offer. Thanks. Mark



Gated guarded communities or secured condos are generally populated by Mexican owners, as would be expected. They have Canadians living here as well [cut]. To find a majority of Americans living in a compound I suggest looking for that in Florida.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> Gated guarded communities or secured condos are generally populated by Mexican owners, as would be expected. They have Canadians living here as well if you didn´t know. To find a majority of Americans living in a compound I suggest looking for that in Florida.


I think I read somewhere that the US encourages its embassy employees to live 'close' to each other. Not so much in Mexico - but I have lived places where large companies - say United Brands - will house their US employees in a secure compound. Perhaps the US auto companies with operations in Mexico provide something similar.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> I think I read somewhere that the US encourages its embassy employees to live 'close' to each other. Not so much in Mexico - but I have lived places where large companies - say United Brands - will house their US employees in a secure compound. Perhaps the US auto companies with operations in Mexico provide something similar.


The US Consular employees in Guadalajara don't live near each other particularly, but they all live in gated compounds in upscale neighborhoods where you needed a car to go to even a grocery store. Seems like a pretty boring way to live to me, but the State Department wants to err on the side of caution for good reasons no doubt. The Consul General's home is behind a high wall with 24 hour private security for just that one house.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

In Minatitlán, PEMEX employees, who are higher up the ladder, live in walled, guarded complexes.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> In Minatitlán, PEMEX employees, who are higher up the ladder, live in walled, guarded complexes.


Heck - we are just average joes and we live in a gated, guarded community. But there are no tall walls surrounding our house/lot. There is a little razor wire on one short wall which is overgrown with bougainvillea. The back of the lot has a 40 ft tall wall - going down to a worked farm - could be a challenge to scale that. That was a factor when we chose this place. The vacant lots have razor wire. The owners take care of their own personal lots. Some houses do have walls. Some houses are just open to the protected street.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

With all of this talk of gated communities, I feel adventurous living in a small apartment building without a doorman on a normal street in the center of Mexico City.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

markpa said:


> :welcome: Well to start things off. Are there any gated walled American communities in Puerto Vareta or Mexico that are safe? I keep surfing but haven't found any.Do any have trentals as well as for sale units. Like to know where, and what kind of units they offer. Thanks. Mark


I agree that Florida may be the place for you .... but you may run into more Canadians than you'd expect


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> With all of this talk of gated communities, I feel adventurous living in a small apartment building without a doorman on a normal street in the center of Mexico City.


I wouldn't feel good about living in fear of robbery and other threats that I would have to live in a guarded, gated community. I do see parents and their worry for their children, but the choice is theirs in many cases. 

Sometimes those who live in these communities become targets.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

"...on a _normal_ street in the center of Mexico City. " I'm incredulous that such a street exists.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> "...on a _normal_ street in the center of Mexico City. " I'm incredulous that such a street exists.


You don't know the CDMX very well!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

markpa said:


> :welcome: Well to start things off. Are there any gated walled American communities in Puerto Vareta or Mexico that are safe?


Any special reason for wanting to live in a walled American community?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

markpa said:


> :welcome: Well to start things off. *Are there any gated walled American communities in Puerto Vareta or Mexico that are safe?* I keep surfing but haven't found any.Do any have trentals as well as for sale units. Like to know where, and what kind of units they offer. Thanks. Mark


I really believe that this sentence need to be reworded. It assumes that an overwhelming majority of these communities are unsafe. How about, " I am looking for a gated, walled, American community and safety is a must for me." God forbid that there would be any Canadians within a stone's throw.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I really believe that this sentence need to be reworded. It assumes that an overwhelming majority of these communities are unsafe. How about, " I am looking for a gated, walled, American community and safety is a must for me." God forbid that there would be any Canadians within a stone's throw.


And forget about any Brits or Aussies!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> I wouldn't feel good about living in fear of robbery and other threats that I would have to live in a guarded, gated community. I do see parents and their worry for their children, but the choice is theirs in many cases.
> 
> Sometimes those who live in these communities become targets.


I guess we all choose the places we want to live based on our own criteria. Personally I haven't felt a moment of fear living in Mexico for nearly four years. And if I recall - several of you all have had one or two incidents over time. We have had zero. Some of our neighbors are very well-to-do Mexicans. Several have live in security guards (one guy has 4) who also act as drivers. A lot of our neighbors are only here for a few weekends a year. Here - the crime which has occurred has for the most part been 'inside jobs'. You really need to know who you are letting into your house. That is probably true throughout Mexico.

I think gated/secured communities are the norm here rather than the exception. So much so that when it comes time to re-sell, if your place has no security, you will be at a disadvantage. In addition to the community provided security, we also have the exact same in-house security system we had in the States. There is no 'monitoring' but it does have a big-honking siren (which has never gone off). I hardly ever arm the system. For us it is nice that it just issues a mild ding-ding-ding when something is triggered. If one of us is moving about we expect that sound. If we were ever to be together and hear that sound - we know to be concerned.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> I think gated/secured communities are the norm here rather than the exception.


Maybe it's because I live in Mexico City, but I have no friends, Mexican or otherwise, who live in gated communities, whether they live in apartments or houses.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe it's because I live in Mexico City, but I have no friends, Mexican or otherwise, who live in gated communities, whether they live in apartments or houses.


But - solely going on my aging memory - aren't you one of the people who have had an incident in the past ?

Edit : And how many communities in Polanco do you think might have security ? Most ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> But - solely going on my aging memory - aren't you one of the people who have had an incident in the past ?
> 
> Edit : And how many communities in Polanco do you think might have security ? Most ?


It's true that a couple of the apartments in my building have been robbed, but that was before the front door to the building was made more secure. In any event, robberies can happen anywhere - don't you mention in one of your posts "inside jobs" that have happened to your wealthy neighbors?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> It's true that a couple of the apartments in my building have been robbed, but that was before the front door to the building was made more secure. In any event, robberies can happen anywhere - don't you mention in one of your posts "inside jobs" that have happened to your wealthy neighbors?


Perhaps we need to keep in mind that a lot of people in Mexico City don't really live in communities as well. I'll bet there is not a single 'community' in Zona Rosa or perhaps even Condessa ? But there are communities in Polanco and I'm sure there are communities in Sante Fe. And I'll bet they are both gated and secured.

Edit : And by "I think gated/secured communities are the norm here rather than the exception." HERE was not implying Mexico but where we live in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Perhaps we need to keep in mind that a lot of people in Mexico City don't really live in communities as well. I'll bet there is not a single 'community' in Zona Rosa or perhaps even Condessa ? But there are communities in Polanco and I'm sure there are communities in Sante Fe. And I'll be they are both gated and secured.


We all live in "communities", chuck.  No doubt some of the wealthy inhabitants of Polanco and Santa Fe live in gated communities (I kind of think of Santa Fe as one enormous gated community), but frankly the lives they lead are of no interest to me.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> I think gated/secured communities are the norm here rather than the exception. So much so that when it comes time to re-sell, if your place has no security, you will be at a disadvantage.


Those places don't exist in our area. Maybe a few up by Chapala and Guadalajara but generally they are rare


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> We all live in "communities", chuck.  No doubt some of the wealthy inhabitants of Polanco and Santa Fe live in gated communities (I kind of think of Santa Fe as one enormous gated community), but frankly the lives they lead are of no interest to me.


You win.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I sense that there are some who live in fear and have no idea of life in the more normal lane, as they have secluded themselves in their “communities“ with walls, razor wire, security systems and guards. Yes, those places are the targets for trouble, for sure.
On the other hand, the vast majority of us, expat and local alike, live in normal houses on normal streets in normal Mexican towns without razor wire, guards or security systems. We did so ourselves for 13 years in both Ajijic and Chapala, and never felt threatened or feared for our safety or our property. We had friendly neighbors, a weekly maid and gardener with keys, and enjoyed walking about the town like everyone else. We did have friends with deep pockets, who lived in “secured“ enclaves. Every one of them had been burglarized at least once; one while they were in their bed. Another had 3 such “visits“. 
Still; now that we are sadly relocated to the US, we still hear, “Weren‘t you afraid?“ How sick is that? Of course, the questioners have never traveled much and seem blind to the daily shootings in their own US towns.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

sparks said:


> Those places don't exist in our area. Maybe a few up by Chapala and Guadalajara but generally they are rare


Or Manzanillo or Puerto Vallarta ? I seem to recall a few.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> I sense that there are some who live in fear and have no idea of life in the more normal lane, as they have secluded themselves in their “communities“ with walls, razor wire, security systems and guards. Yes, those places are the targets for trouble, for sure.
> On the other hand, the vast majority of us, expat and local alike, live in normal houses on normal streets in normal Mexican towns without razor wire, guards or security systems. We did so ourselves for 13 years in both Ajijic and Chapala, and never felt threatened or feared for our safety or our property. We had friendly neighbors, a weekly maid and gardener with keys, and enjoyed walking about the town like everyone else. We did have friends with deep pockets, who lived in “secured“ enclaves. Every one of them had been burglarized at least once; one while they were in their bed. Another had 3 such “visits“.
> Still; now that we are sadly relocated to the US, we still hear, “Weren‘t you afraid?“ How sick is that? Of course, the questioners have never traveled much and seem blind to the daily shootings in their own US towns.


...


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> I sense that there are some who live in fear and have no idea of life in the more normal lane, as they have secluded themselves in their “communities“ with walls, razor wire, security systems and guards. Yes, those places are the targets for trouble, for sure.


Like when residents of such leave in their vehicle and have to worry they might be followed? Better get an armored car as well with a hired thug to drive it, a real growth market in Mexico. Sounds too much like the life of an engineer acquaintance who made gobs of money working in Middle East hotspots. He kept safe by never venturing beyond the high guarded walls of the American compound except for the armored convoy to the jobsite itself, patrolled by a private army. Great pay, but why would one wish to retire to such a place?


> We did have friends with deep pockets, who lived in “secured“ enclaves.


I've got a couple of neighbors with deep pockets, and from descriptions of their economic participation NOB, I'm guessing their nest egg is well into eight digits, meaning they could live comfortably almost anywhere in the world. They like it here, a humble little beach town with perhaps a dozen fulltime NorthAm expats. No high walls, razor wire or guards. The secure feeling comes from everyone knowing everyone.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> I've got a couple of neighbors with deep pockets, and from descriptions of their economic participation NOB, I'm guessing their nest egg is well into eight digits, meaning they could live comfortably almost anywhere in the world. They like it here, a humble little beach town with perhaps a dozen fulltime NorthAm expats. No high walls, razor wire or guards. The secure feeling comes from everyone knowing everyone.


And also from not living in a place that screams money!


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

Florida!!! I'm trying to leave this god dam hole called the USA! No actually I read that there were such place's in Mexico. I didn't know it would be a imposition to ask. Thanks Mark


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chuck846 said:


> Or Manzanillo or Puerto Vallarta ? I seem to recall a few.


Vallarta I have no idea .... probably a few. Maybe near Las Hadas in Manzanillo ..... but they would be very-very exclusive and probably for rich Mexicans.

We are over an hour to Manzanillo and four hours from Vallarta


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

markpa said:


> Florida!!! I'm trying to leave this god dam hole called the USA! No actually I read that there were such place's in Mexico. I didn't know it would be a imposition to ask. Thanks Mark


No .... not an imposition. It's just that 90+% of gringos that live here enjoy living in and around the normal Mexicans. It's hard to fathom why someone would want to try to be isolated in any kind of compound let alone an American one.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

They want a pleasant climate where most speak English, restaurants where the food is not spicy, high speed Internet, and few foreigners that do not speak English.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> They want a pleasant climate where most speak English, restaurants where the food is not spicy, high speed Internet, and few foreigners that do not speak English.


I would have to get in the car and drive perhaps 20 minutes to find someone who speaks English. My favorite food is at Los Colorines which uses tons of chilis in their recipes. My current internet is 5 down/7 up - and your's. We are certainly the only non-Mexicans within miles. Our closest Mexican friends are docturas.

We have NO pension and have collected NO social security, disability etc - and you ? Whatever we have is the result of our own hard work and brain-power - and living frugally. It is a shame for some of you if you can't claim the same.

PLEASE - some moderator - shut down this moniker ! Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> They want a pleasant climate where most speak English, restaurants where the food is not spicy, high speed Internet, and few foreigners that do not speak English.


Sounds kind of boring to me. Then why move to Mexico at all? By the way, where I live has a nice climate and high speed internet, and I can find food in my neghborhood that is chile-free, along with the usual stuff, but I don't live in a place like the one markpa describes. But, as they say, "to each his own" comfort zone!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

markpa said:


> I read that there were such place's in Mexico. I didn't know it would be a imposition to ask. Thanks Mark


No imposition, but by your first post it seemed like you figured living in a American compound with high walls and guards was the only option to live safely in Mexico. Pardon me if I was mistaken. Yes, some find that to be the best, given their resources, the level of their concern, lifestyle, language and other preferences. Just pointing out that's not the only option. Some of us prefer the safety of small towns. A couple of mods here find the center of a large city to be reasonably safe. It's all good. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> I would have to get in the car and drive perhaps 20 minutes to find someone who speaks English. My favorite food is at Los Colorines which uses tons of chilis in their recipes. My current internet is 5 down/7 up - and your's. We are certainly the only non-Mexicans within miles. Our closest Mexican friends are docturas.
> 
> We have NO pension and have collected NO social security, disability etc - and you ? Whatever we have is the result of our own hard work and brain-power - and living frugally. It is a shame for some of you if you can't claim the same.
> 
> PLEASE - some moderator - shut down this moniker ! Thanks.


What's all this about, chuck?


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

:boxing:[ ask a question get as stupid answer. And I like Canadians by the way.Bye.Mark


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

[ I'm not there yet Chuck,5 sounds ok to me. I get 60 where I live for right now. The question was due to I saw some place of them in Mexico, just a simple question.
I have my social security retirement payment and my state of California retirement, I also own 4 businesses and a home.I am trying to sell these as quick as I can so I can move. A little hard work and brain power is admirable, Thanks,Mark


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

perropedorro said:


> No imposition, but by your first post it seemed like you figured living in a American compound with high walls and guards was the only option to live safely in Mexico. Pardon me if I was mistaken. Yes, some find that to be the best, given their resources, the level of their concern, lifestyle, language and other preferences. Just pointing out that's not the only option. Some of us prefer the safety of small towns. A couple of mods here find the center of a large city to be reasonably safe. It's all good. Hope you find what you're looking for.


Ohh ok, well it was really a question due that I saw something about them in another forum, I don't belong too. Those places sound like prisons, instead of a home. Oh I will maybe a nice house, a small back yard for the dog and I. Few expats maybe, and I'll be happy as heck.Thanks.Mark


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

markpa said:


> Ohh ok, well it was really a question due that I saw something about them in another forum, I don't belong too. Those places sound like prisons, instead of a home. Oh I will maybe a nice house, a small back yard for the dog and I. Few expats maybe, and I'll be happy as heck.Thanks.Mark


Well you can have this place for around 9 million pesos. And I promise - you won't feel imprisoned for a moment. At some point I want to re-visit the beach. (We are not marketing our house at the moment - but with them putting in a 'super-highway' between DF and Acapulco - prices _should_ increase) ??? We would head to Q Roo.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I hadn't been following this thread, so just now started at the beginning and read all the posts.
There was just enough "what's the matter with you?" attitudes expressed to make me wonder why they bothered posting, and not everyone contributed useful information for the OP. His was a simple question. He wants a place that fits his own admitted comfort level. Nothing wrong with that, is there?

I've lived a dozen years in Mexico in two different communities. Ended up living in one of the "villages" along Lake Chapala. I live in a mixed neighborhood with minimal security for my casa. I have one of those doorbell units that shows you who's ringing the bell, and no easy access for the unwelcome. I have had no problems. I don't give out keys to anyone because I have no way of knowing who else has access to them, and several friends have lost goodies due to an errant relative of their maid or gardener. I use a cleaning service one day a week.

There are a number of gated compounds in this area with a high portion of U.S., Canadian and other expats. Due to the many English speakers who have moved here as well as those Mexicans who have spent time working north of the border, many of the merchants and workers speak some English. There is a large variety of restaurants where you can find whatever suits your taste, from fire breathing to very mild. The area is convenient to the large city of Guadalajara and its international airport. It's a little over a three hour drive to the nearest ocean beach. 

Before seriously considering any area of Mexico, it's wise to check out the year around weather. The beaches are lovely, but many are too hot and humid part of the year for many people.

I'd recommend renting before buying, anywhere. Selling a property can be very slow, so it's best to get acquainted before parting with your money.
Good luck on finding a comfortable fit in Mexico.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> I'd recommend renting before buying, anywhere.


 That can't be emphasized enough, especially in Mexico where rent is relatively cheap. Even if you're decided on a particular town, it allows you to scope out different neighborhoods, get your financial ducks all in line, and be ready to recognize and pounce should your dream house or a really good deal come along.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

On the other had I bought a house the first week I was in Mexico 15 years ago and we are still loving it and I bought a house in Chiapas first week I wa there 8 yers ago and I still like it..you never know..then someone could come along and make our life muserable 16 years later and here we are.
Things come and go and change..the salons de eventos that used to be in our neighborhood are all gone and others could come in as well, that is the luck of the draw.
If I found my dream house, I would check it out carefully , check the neighborhood and go for it..everyone is different.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> On the other had I bought a house the first week I was in Mexico 15 years ago and we are still loving it and I bought a house in Chiapas first week I wa there 8 yers ago and I still like it..you never know..then someone could come along and make our life muserable 16 years later and here we are.
> Things come and go and change..the salons de eventos that used to be in our neighborhood are all gone and others could come in as well, that is the luck of the draw.
> If I found my dream house, I would check it out carefully , check the neighborhood and go for it..everyone is different.


Checking carefully is good, because the zoning laws are enforced "differently" here; which is a kind way of saying that the letter of the law can and has been obscured by the pile of pesos covering it.
Two expats I know of bought fine homes with quiet restaurants across the street. Now they are night clubs for all practical purposes, making a racket at all hours. There are noise regulations, too, but somehow, the sound is still going on in spite of complaints.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes and unless you buy in a gated community that can happen anywhere, anytime . There is no guaranty if you live in town .


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

In a residential community near me some locals put up a cheap palapa and created a botanero ..... cheap beer and a loud jukebox. It lasted about 3 months and neighbors set fire to the palapa. Good ridden's


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> In a residential community near me some locals put up a cheap palapa and created a botanero ..... cheap beer and a loud jukebox. It lasted about 3 months and neighbors set fire to the palapa. Good ridden's


A great story. Citizen action at its most effective!


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*local justice*



sparks said:


> In a residential community near me some locals put up a cheap palapa and created a botanero ..... cheap beer and a loud jukebox. It lasted about 3 months and neighbors set fire to the palapa. Good ridden's


 now thats the way a little local justice should be done. I bet they got the message.Mark


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*dream home*



citlali said:


> On the other had I bought a house the first week I was in Mexico 15 years ago and we are still loving it and I bought a house in Chiapas first week I wa there 8 yers ago and I still like it..you never know..then someone could come along and make our life muserable 16 years later and here we are.
> Things come and go and change..the salons de eventos that used to be in our neighborhood are all gone and others could come in as well, that is the luck of the draw.
> If I found my dream house, I would check it out carefully , check the neighborhood and go for it..everyone is different.



I been looking around and got sticker shock. I thought maybe the beach would be nice.My god went to this site about Puerto Vallarta. The price's were in the millions. Even the one's in the 100.000 range were were too you might say for the rich and famous. Besides it s way way too hot there even with the air con throughout the home.So, i'll keep looking around. I'll rent before I leap into a place And I sure got to check out the weather.Something a little cooler for sure. Mark


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

markpa said:


> I thought maybe the beach would be nice.My god went to this site about Puerto Vallarta. The price's were in the millions. Even the one's in the 100.000 range were were too you might say for the rich and famous. Besides it s way way too hot there even with the air con throughout the home.So, i'll keep looking around. I'll rent before I leap into a place And I sure got to check out the weather.Something a little cooler for sure. Mark


PV is pricey because it caters to the rich and famous. Looking for something more reasonable you need to go to Nayarit or southern Jalisco. And you picked the right time of year, which is to say the _wrong_ time of year for the coast. Lovely weather in the winter, but the heat/humidity is getting bad now in late May and due to get worse. Where I live, most expats bug out for at least part of the summer, retreating to the mountains or NOB. Keep checking and good luck.


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

perropedorro said:


> That can't be emphasized enough, especially in Mexico where rent is relatively cheap. Even if you're decided on a particular town, it allows you to scope out different neighborhoods, get your financial ducks all in line, and be ready to recognize and pounce should your dream house or a really good deal come along.


Oh I totally agree with you, You got to k now what you have around you before you even think abouty buying. Its a big step you can't afford to make a mistake on. Look before you leap as they say. I'll be looking hard, before I BUY.Mark


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you have sticker shock do not buy, there are lots of beaches in Mexico and some place are not that high, keep looking and yes perropedorro is right many people do not live there full time so take your time and make sure you can take the climate to start with.

We bought a place to live not to invest and bought something we could afford to walk out on if we had to and I am happy we did that.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

markpa said:


> . . . Besides it s way way too hot there even with the air con throughout the home.So, i'll keep looking around. I'll rent before I leap into a place And I sure got to check out the weather.Something a little cooler for sure. Mark


I think you'll find that most areas on the Mexican coast are horribly hot and humid for part of the year. To find cooler places, you have to leave the coast and head up to higher altitudes.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Newsflash from Lake Chapala. As we are speaking of heat, it's been over 90 degrees F for the last few days and there's a very smoky fire drifting here from across the lake. Bad combo. Happily, this miserable May weather will pass and it go back to being "mild" again. Meanwhile: "Where's an Alp when you need one?" The only comfort is that it's worse at the beach.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> Newsflash from Lake Chapala. As we are speaking of heat, it's been over 90 degrees F for the last few days and there's a very smoky fire drifting here from across the lake. Bad combo. Happily, this miserable May weather will pass and it go back to being "mild" again. Meanwhile: "Where's an Alp when you need one?" The only comfort is that it's worse at the beach.


Temps here are 88-90 at 5900 feet as well. Fortunately we have been having late afternoon showers. We have been sleeping with the fans going however.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In Mexico City it's been hotter than usual for this time of year with temperatures in the low- to mid-eighties and early evening showers only every now and then. I can't wait for the regular rainy season to kick in!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

but up here in Chapala the weather is dry although it is not everything..the other day when we got stucl walking in Tuxtla because of the demonstration it was 44...and dry but an oven is an oven and the wind was dry and hot, I thought I was going to die..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> but up here in Chapala the weather is dry although it is not everything..the other day when we got stucl walking in Tuxtla because of the demonstration it was 44...and dry but an oven is an oven and the wind was dry and hot, I thought I was going to die..


Above a certain temperature, the dryness of the air does little or nothing to alleviate one's misery. Since I still think in Farenheit, I did a quick conversion calculation and was shocked to learn that 44° C. = 111.2° F.  How do people survive living in such places? We are all very relieved that you lived to tell the tale!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Above a certain temperature, the dryness of the air does little or nothing to alleviate one's misery. Since I still think in Farenheit, I did a quick conversion calculation and was shocked to learn that 44° C. = 111.2° F.  How do people survive living in such places? We are all very relieved that you lived to tell the tale!


And yet - ya know - we HAD to have a house with a big pool/spa. So ok in 3 years we have been in the spa a few times - but we have NEVER gone swimming in the pool. In the States I used to fall asleep on my huge float in the pool and wake up to the sunrise. Here - the pool is only more work - for ME. But I think there are more pools in Cuernavaca than anywhere else in Mexico. (I don't know who counted them).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Same in Chapala we never use the pool...Kids from the neighborhood come and learn how to swim and they enjoy it but that is it..

The other day when we had to walk in the heat because of the road being blocked, I was with a friend from Chamula who is from the Highlands and had a thick woolen long skirt , I thought she was going to pass out..it was truly awfull dry or not..


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> Above a certain temperature, the dryness of the air does little or nothing to alleviate one's misery.


 Perhaps dry air doesn't alleviate, but it doesn't aggravate like humidity does. In August, 45 C in Hermosillo is far less miserable than 35 C in Veracruz. Works the same NOB too, just compare 110F in Phoenix to 95F in Baltimore. The big danger is dehydration, because in a dry heat you're sweating heavily but may not notice because it evaporates immediately.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> Perhaps dry air doesn't alleviate, but it doesn't aggravate like humidity does. In August, 45 C in Hermosillo is far less miserable than 35 C in Veracruz. Works the same NOB too, just compare 110F in Phoenix to 95F in Baltimore. The big danger is dehydration, because in a dry heat you're sweating heavily but may not notice because it evaporates immediately.


Not sure how this plays into your argument - but when we lived in South Florida we LOVED the humidity. We would land at the airport and just suck in the humidity - literally. I guess people just condition themselves. The only time I visited Arizona my nose bled.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

As my skin has aged, along with the rest of me, of course, I have noticed that it loves humidity, but my organism as a whole much prefers a moderately dry climate.


----------

